

Next big consumer app or nah? - debartoyolo
https://vimeo.com/114599121

======
pedalpete
Look like fun, and the video is pretty well done. What's the plan to get
people actually using it?

~~~
debartoyolo
Typical YC strategy. Seak very deep appeal with a small number of users then
eventually compound growth. The Vme Facebook page is super active with video
meme posts that are doing pretty well.. as well as the third party "Mr. Video
Memes" facebook page.

